# need help webcam drivers missing



## tarufi (Apr 28, 2009)

:wave: need help with the drivers for a KROSS 4MP / 8MP WEB CAMERA Model KR50WC thank in advance for any information


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello: This sure looks like yours - a place top start anyway.

http://upo.manufacturer.globalsources.com/si/6008800061676/pdtl/CMOS-PC/1008995525/PC-Camera.htm


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here and download the webcam chipset detection tool:

http://www.vimicro.com/english/product/pc003.htm

post back here with the chipset please.


----------

